# Memory Games



## thardey (May 16, 2007)

I know that part of sniper training involves observation and memory.
One of the training "games" I've heard of involves looking at a box or a table full of random things, then after some period of time being asked specific questions about what you saw.

Does anyone know of a similar game on the internet? I've found this one: http://www.gamesforthebrain.com/game/whatwasthere/
But you only have to recall the details for a couple of seconds, and the questions are calibrated to that length of time. Is there one that you can come back to after a couple of hours, or maybe look in the morning, and answer the questions that night?

I thought this would be a good way to train myself to observe and remember important details in my day-to-day life.


----------



## Dr John M La Tourrette (Dec 20, 2007)

thardey said:


> I know that part of sniper training involves observation and memory.
> One of the training "games" I've heard of involves looking at a box or a table full of random things, then after some period of time being asked specific questions about what you saw.
> 
> Does anyone know of a similar game on the internet? I've found this one: http://www.gamesforthebrain.com/game/whatwasthere/
> ...


 
You can use the Memory Peg systems of Bruno Furst, developed in the 30's & 40's, and later on picked up by the Silva Mind Control People. It was based on the room systems of the Greeks.

Harry Lorane wrote his memory books on those same exact concepts.

Then using the NLP hypnotic presuppositions along with their "pictureing" methods (eye-accessing cues) for visual memory will truly enhance that skill.

Dr. John M. La Tourrette
Souther Oregon Fanatic
Ps. I would have sent it privately but that function seems not to work on your name.


----------

